# Advice on Gun Collection



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, like a lot of people here, I have been collecting guns for a few years. Some I have purchased at stores, others from individuals. I never got documentation from private sales. I don't believe any of my purchases have been shady, but how do you really know for sure. I would hate to get pulled over one day, have a used gun in my possession & find out it has some kind of history or even comes back stolen. How do y'all handle these concerns.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't worry about it just my 2 cents


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe you can have the serial numbers run locally to see if they are stolen. Sheriff's office maybe? I say this because I vaguely recall a family member doing it before a purchase some years ago.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://pas.fdle.state.fl.us/pas/item/displayGunSearch.a

You might also want to become a member on the gulfcoastgunforum.com


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

http://pas.fdle.state.fl.us/pas/item/displayGunSearch.a :thumbsup:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I think if you take it to the sheriff's dept. and the serial number comes up bad the gun will be confiscated and you will be with out a gun and loss of money spent.
When I sell a gun to a individual I get all the info from there driver lic. and if they don't want to do this no sale, I also get there tag # when I can and have them sign a bill of sale.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

If I owned a gun that I wasn't 100% sure of the origin, I'd take the serial number and run at the local police dept. However, I wouldn't take all my gun's numbers and run them. Just another paper trail when it comes time for big brother to start collecting guns.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I just ran the serial #'s through the FDLE website and everything checked out. In the future I will have bill of sales.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, if you are real concerned about them, I will be more than happy to hold them for you... Member looking out after Member... :thumbup:


----------



## Capt Joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a Firearm Bill of Sale you may wish to consider using for future purchases/sales of firearms.
http://floridaguntrader.com/billofsale.pdf
Having this documentation may give you both a peace of mind as well as a document you can produce to verify your dealings.
Good Luck....
Capt Joe


----------

